# Hay Pickup Suggestions



## NCKPGATOR (Jun 2, 2014)

Okay everyone, I am new to posting on forums and the like. I have a small hobby farm that I make my own hay from about 50 acres. Its just my wife, my two kids (too small to help) and myself. I am looking for an easier way to pick up the square bales out of the field without spending a ton of money on equipment. Right now, I bale it, then come back to the field with a trailer and load it up one at a time. Yes, the wife helps!

I have been looking at possibly added a trailer arm to the baler and get a true hay wagon to pull behind the baler. My other option is a hay loader that attaches to the side of the trailer. It works like a hay elevator but ground driven.

Any suggestions?? Also, any leads on the above equipment??

Thanks!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe one of the 50 bale NH stackwagons. Super cheap to buy.

For Pete's sake why do people still bale hay on the ground with nothing more than manpower to pick it up! What century is this?!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Maybe one of the 50 bale NH stackwagons. Super cheap to buy.
> 
> For Pete's sake why do people still bale hay on the ground with nothing more than manpower to pick it up! What century is this?!


If you are baling 5 acres and don't fertilize or much then I guess man power is fine because you'll get a pickup truck load every cutting. But more then that I don't know..


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

NCKPGATOR said:


> Okay everyone, I am new to posting on forums and the like. I have a small hobby farm that I make my own hay from about 50 acres. Its just my wife, my two kids (too small to help) and myself. I am looking for an easier way to pick up the square bales out of the field without spending a ton of money on equipment. Right now, I bale it, then come back to the field with a trailer and load it up one at a time. Yes, the wife helps!
> 
> I have been looking at possibly added a trailer arm to the baler and get a true hay wagon to pull behind the baler. My other option is a hay loader that attaches to the side of the trailer. It works like a hay elevator but ground driven.
> 
> ...


1. Do you have a loader on your tractor?
2. There is an accumulator the fits on a loader that you scoot along in the field and gather the bales. I think it also will pick them up. Was advertised on this site once.
3. If you have a loader you would need extra hydraulic for your loader for the grapple.
4. Rafter G makes a simple system to gather 10 behind the baler or individual.
5. Kuhns makes a good system for behind the bailer.
6. How much $$$$ you loking to spend.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Even a wagon chute on the baler and a flat wagon would be an upgrade, provided the wifey is willing to run the tractor while baling. Almost certainly the cheapest option, though also the Amish way of doing it so not exactly very progressive.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I've got a good friend who does 25-30k a year with a wagon chute. Now he has 2 teenage sons and a brother with another son who help. If I had 3 wagons, a willing wife and 30 acres I wouldn't bat an eye. 50? Well maybe not at my elderly age...


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to HayTalk. Any of the things mentioned will be an improvement over loading like you are now. Some things to consider: 1. Your wife baling and bales going directly onto the wagon with you stacking (she may opt for the other possibilities ) Do you have wagons to handle what you do at baling or bale/unload/bale etc? 2. small bale wagon (stackwagon) -- where you store the hay will come into play here; will your barn height allow to stack? do you store in a loft? if so you could pick up with stackwagon and use elevator to run to loft; would at least save the picking up from the field; also how many bales you make at a cutting? The size tractor you have will be a factor too; don't have to have a humongous tractor but make sure you don't have a load the tractor can't handle 3. older pull behind accumulator (like Farmhand) and grapple -- need tractor with loader for grapple & wagons with something to pull it 4. tractor loader with push ahead accumulator You'll find the right combination that works for you.

Shelia


----------



## NCKPGATOR (Jun 2, 2014)

8350HiTech: Wifey on the tractor??? ROFL. She's heaving bales on the wagon!

I greatly appreciate all of the feedback. I am slowly working my way into modern times with the hay equipment. When I started, I had an 8N, with a JD #9 sickle mower, NH Steel Wheel Crimper, IH side delivery rake and Ford 532 baler. I have a 50HP diesel tractor now with a NH 472 Haybine, IH Rake, Ford 532 Baler, Walton Tedder and the JD Pop up loader as of today. Maybe next year I will go with the accumulator and grapple. Baby Steps folks, Baby Steps!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

On what are you going to mount that grapple?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I only know of a couple guys still using those hay loaders. Yes they are better than picking it up by hand but it takes a lot of time back around the field. My vote is what I do with kickers and wagons. But that costs money as well. The flat wagon might be a good intermidate step for you. And that way if you go kicker later you have a wagon or 2 to modify. Oh and spend the extra $ on an extenable wagon hitch.


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

We used to use a sled accumulator hooked behind the baler, you'd still have to pick them up by hand but as least you wouldn't be running all over the field. Bunched 10-12 bales together. Makes for less walking and sped things up.

Cheap and simple baby step.


----------

